# Llaufe eine Kurve stadt mich auf der Stelle zu drehen



## joel3214 (15. August 2012)

Hi
Wenn ich mich mit meinem char beim laufen um 180° drehen will läuft er eine Kurve statt sich einfach zu drehen.
Jetzt bin ich zu blöd denn Grund zu finden hat wer ein Tipp ?
Ist nur mit diesem Char so alle anderen laufen normal.

Mfg


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2012)

Um welches Spiel gehts denn?


----------



## BUNDaner (15. August 2012)

Um welches Spiel wirds wohl gehen im WOW-Bereich.
Steckt in der Bemerkung vieleicht irgendwo versteckte Ironie oder so?


----------



## rabe08 (15. August 2012)

BUNDaner schrieb:


> Um welches Spiel wirds wohl gehen im WOW-Bereich.
> Steckt in der Bemerkung vieleicht irgendwo versteckte Ironie oder so?


 
Locker bleiben. Als neuer Beitrag steht es auf der Main, ich lese mir die Kopfzeile in 4-dot-Schrift auch nicht immer als erstes durch. Es ist sinnvoller, eine kurzes "WOW" dem Betreff vorauszustellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2012)

jup, habe es aus der main-seite 



back to topic: check doch mal deine tastenbelegung ?  läufst du aus versehen gleichzeitig auch geradeaus?


----------



## Scroll (16. August 2012)

Tastaturbelegung evtl mal auf standard zurucksetzen, falls es nichts bringt evtl mal die repair.exe laufen lassen. Vllt hilfts ja was wenn die mal druberlauft


----------



## joel3214 (16. August 2012)

Werde ich mal schauen.


----------

